# Ditch chickens



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

It’s that time of year, I haven’t seen the hype this year that the DNR puts up for this hunt which seems odd. 

I just got back from chasing wild birds in NoDak and I couldn’t be more excited to get back out again with my dogs to find a dinosaur in Utah (wild bird haha). Anybody have any good news for the weekend?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

The DWR has a link to their release map, this map is linked from their site specifically about 2019 pheasant hunting and has their logo on it. Weird that they don't have an article about it but it does look like this year's info.

https://utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com/apps/webappviewer/index.html?id=69f779caa7994844985a0280118029a3


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Headed out with my daughter and dog. 

Hope to have some good smiles


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

In previous years they've always released the pheasants on Friday nights just after shooting hours so they have time to disperse (and get eaten by some feral cats, unfortunately) before Saturday morning.

LMAO, look at some of those release areas right next to business parks and city parks. I know what I would wear to that particular shoot first thing in the morning.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I just can't bring myself or dog out to an area like those. It's asking for a BB in the head. Besides, its not the same as it was in the 80's. The only advantage I see in these release areas, is you don't have to pay $15-$20 for each "farm raised bird" you shoot.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I really enjoy that they release the birds. This was one of the best pheasant hunt I had ever been on. This picture is one of the last pheasant hunts I went on with my older brother before his passing. Tons of people, but tons of memories!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Every year my brother in law takes me down to one or two areas that they release birds on and for the next 3 or 4 hours we tromp around and perhaps scare up one bird, even with a dog. 

I keep telling him that if he really wants to go pheasant hunting he needs to come with me to Kansas or one of the Dakota's and we'll get into some real pheasant hunting.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Debating tomorrow, after last year I'm a little nervous about going out on the opener. I had so many people jogging into our flushes and gunfire it makes me nervous. Not to mention the untrained dogs. We did our best to move away from folks but there were so many people that it was nearly impossible not to eventually cross paths with folks. I just can't fathom intentionally moving into people's shooting even if it is "just shotguns" (was a quote from a neighbor years ago from the time him and his friends would intentionally see how close they could get to there friend before it broke skin 😲 ). 

But the season is so short and the birds so tasty. Will definitely go out Sunday for the carry overs.

And I'm 100% thinking a trip to SD will become part of my planning on years to come.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

The release areas are fun but I haven’t been to one in 4 years. I’m chasing the Wiley ones. Especially after returning from N. Dakota this week I have the wild bird bug!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a good program and good opportunity for everyone. I just don't recall the ones so close to town existing before this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The sad thing on the program is that there are hunters that just wait for the DOW truck to show up and after the first planting they only plant a few at each location. These birds are shot fairly quickly either that evening or early the next morning. The birds don't have a chance. 

It would be nice if they did stock the birds after dark but I have seen on a number of occasions when they were let loose with a good hour of shooting light left in the day. Even on waterfowl management areas where there is a little bit more of a restriction on shooting times.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I have seen that too, and it was mentioned a couple years ago I believe. One thing to remember though is that today is the only release day before daylight savings time, next week's release will be an hour closer to dark. I know I've actually seen them wait until a few minutes after dark.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Well. 5.7 miles later I harvested a wild rooster at the farm today!! Saw 2 hens and this one rooster all day. The pup is beat!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Got out this morning with one of my best friends and his family and took my daughter along. 

We didn’t kick up a single bird for about an hour and finally after all the speed hunters left, we played clean-up and worked the areas that were already pushed by other hunters and our dogs did great finding birds as we walked slowly and let the dogs do all the work. 

3/3 birds that popped up were bagged. 

My daughter who is 11 is very excited to hunt with her own shotgun next year. I believe a tear came to my eye when she told me that!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Papa Moses said:


> Well. 5.7 miles later I harvested a wild rooster at the farm today!! Saw 2 hens and this one rooster all day. The pup is beat!


 what?! I'm calling photoshop! There are no more wild pheasants in Utah. I killed the last one in 2011.


----------

